# Trader Joe's Korean BBQ Sauce review...



## kleenex (May 22, 2017)

This is not a new item, but I picked it up recently to try it out.

I got a bottle for 2.99 with 19oz in it.

I tried it out on a some chicken thighs.

Certainly was different from regular USA type BBQ sauce for sure.

Sure could see some special ingredients in the sauce.

Was not hot

Ingredients included soy sauce, garlic, and gochujang

I will give this item a medium sized thumbs up at best as I would hoping for something hotter than what I got.


----------



## Kayelle (May 22, 2017)

kleenex said:


> This is not a new item, but I picked it up recently to try it out.
> 
> I got a bottle for 2.99 with 19oz in it.
> 
> ...



Just add more Gochujang to it. It sounds like something I make.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 22, 2017)

I have not seen this
Korean Style BBQ Sauce | Trader Joe's
but I will look for it!
I can't always find Korean Pears to make my own sauce, 
and this seems as though it's on the thick side, is that right kleenex?


----------



## Kayelle (May 22, 2017)

Hmmm, I'll have to pick up a bottle of that......I've never even seen Korean pears, or would I have guessed to put it into a sauce.
I can't stand almost any store bought American barbecue sauce.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 22, 2017)

Asian pears have an enzyme that tenderizes meat, so it can be an ingredient in Korean sauce or marinade.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 23, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to pick up a bottle of that......I've never even seen Korean pears, or would I have guessed to put it into a sauce.
> *I can't stand almost any store bought American barbecue sauce*.



K, I'm with you!
I like this one
Original Hawaiian Bar-B-Q Sauce (20 fl oz) - Noh Foods of Hawaii
(this comes in a spicy version too btw)
I'm sure that you could find it there at any Asian Market.
But I do like to make my own Hawaiian Style BBQ Sauce too


----------



## jennyema (May 23, 2017)

My best friend, who is a gochujang manufacturer, makes some unbelievable Korean BBQ sauce using Sweet Baby Ray's as a base.  Plus a number of other Korean ingredients.   I'm lucky to have a supply on hand.

It's medium hot.

She met recently with the Sweet Baby Ray's people to see if they can collaborate on a product.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## kleenex (May 25, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I have not seen this
> Korean Style BBQ Sauce | Trader Joe's
> but I will look for it!
> I can't always find Korean Pears to make my own sauce,
> and this seems as though it's on the thick side, is that right kleenex?



I would say sorta thick.


----------



## roadfix (May 25, 2017)

I haven't tried TJ's Korean BBQ sauce.    I always buy them at the Korean market, they have them in different varieties, and specifically for beef, pork, or chicken.   I only use them as a marinade.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 25, 2017)

jennyema said:


> My best friend, who is a gochujang manufacturer, makes some unbelievable Korean BBQ sauce using Sweet Baby Ray's as a base.  Plus a number of other Korean ingredients.   I'm lucky to have a supply on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hm.  This interests me, I have both on hand, will have to play around with them.


----------



## Just Cooking (May 26, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> Hm.  This interests me, I have both on hand, will have to play around with them.




If you come to a conclusion, please let us know...  

Ross


----------

